# Last Call



## Th0r4z1n3 (Aug 16, 2015)

Newbie here, just looking to get some feedback.


----------



## Th0r4z1n3 (Aug 18, 2015)

Anybody? Newbie here looking for some C&C


----------



## timor (Aug 18, 2015)

Th0r4z1n3 said:


> Anybody? Newbie here looking for some C&C


 For me this are charming images. Maybe only #4 is a bit "empty". The gritty look of #1 is interesting. You may try more often this for selected subjects. Also try to avoid strong lines too close to people's faces like in #3.


----------



## Th0r4z1n3 (Aug 18, 2015)

timor said:


> Th0r4z1n3 said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody? Newbie here looking for some C&C
> ...



Thank you!  Like I said, I'm a newcomer, but I'm anxious to learn, and very open to CC. 

I like the grain on #1 also, but I didn't want to over do it so that it came off gimmicky. I was kind of experimenting to see what worked.

I knew there was something that didn't "feel" right about #3, but couldn't put my finger on it. The lines close to the face makes total sense. These were candid shots outside of a bar (after a "few" drinks lol) and this was the only one I got with a smile on her face, so I was kind of fixated on that.

I see what you're saying on #4. I was going for a feeling of loneliness/solitude, but I may have over did it on the black. Maybe I'll try a re-edit and let the buildings across the street come through a bit more.

Thank you for your input, it's much appreciated.


----------



## timor (Aug 19, 2015)

Th0r4z1n3 said:


> . These were candid shots


I was sure she was your girlfriend . Ask her to pose for you a bit...


----------



## Th0r4z1n3 (Aug 19, 2015)

timor said:


> Th0r4z1n3 said:
> 
> 
> > . These were candid shots
> ...



Nope, just an acquaintance... don't think the wife would appreciate me having a girlfriend lol.

A couple of us were having a cigarette after the bar closed, and I was just trying to capture them moment without giving direction. I'm sure she would be open to posing if I asked, but I'm not sure how comfortable I am giving direction as I'm often not sure what I want until I see it. I've found that when I do the subject starts feeling awkward and it comes across in the photos... i'm still just getting my feet wet and getting comfortable (not at all confident yet), it was awkward enough just asking if I could take some photos while we were all just talking lol.


----------



## timor (Aug 19, 2015)

Lol, I know, what you mean. Well, ask her, if she would be OK with some experimental photography. Maybe it will work. You will never know, what is in you, until you try. Her beauty looks good for informal, available light portrait. Don't direct her, try the natural way, to find her soul.


----------



## ladywanda (Aug 20, 2015)

Lovely photos - I'm a newbie looking forward to learn here hehe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 

WandaP.


----------



## timor (Aug 20, 2015)

ladywanda said:


> Lovely photos - I'm a newbie looking forward to learn here hehe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


Welcome to the forum, good luck and have fun !


----------



## waday (Aug 20, 2015)

timor said:


> experimental photography


Just make sure she knows what 'experimental' means... otherwise, you may not get approval from her or your wife.


----------



## knswee (Aug 20, 2015)

I like number 4, the way the sign is illuminated gives a feeling of mystery, perhaps just a tad more exposure to bring out a bit of detail on the left to add a bit of depth to the scene.


ken


----------



## Th0r4z1n3 (Aug 20, 2015)

waday said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > experimental photography
> ...



Yup... probably should have asked for clarification on that myself before approching her. Not that the she didn't like the Viking hat & scuba flippers I brought, but I think the fondu forks were a bit of overkill. So yea... another restraining order. (Joking)

We actually discussed it a bit. She's pretty comfortable in front of the camera, and she liked what she saw in these, so hopefully sometime soon I'll be able to use her again for a few photos. 



ladywanda said:


> Lovely photos - I'm a newbie looking forward to learn here hehe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...



Newbie here myself, but welcome to the boards! 



knswee said:


> I like number 4, the way the sign is illuminated gives a feeling of mystery, perhaps just a tad more exposure to bring out a bit of detail on the left to add a bit of depth to the scene.
> 
> 
> ken



I couldn't agree with you more. I'm gonna try to redo that one at some point (hopefully soon) to see if it still has the desired effect.


----------



## clel miller (Aug 22, 2015)

I still have not even developed my two rolls of film yet, but.......
I think #4 is the "keeper".
Also quite good is #1...would have been a bit better if the girl was slightly more of a silhouette, or if her face was a bit more obscured.....less profile.
The building/street scene is what winds the clock for me, not the person. 
1 and 4 are some beautiful Noir Photography
How was your camera set up.?
Thank You


----------



## Th0r4z1n3 (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks! I normally try to shoot in manual mode, but to be honest I had a bit too much to drink that night and opted for Automatic lol. I just wanted to capture the moment the way I seen it and depict how I was feeling at the time. So yea... Nikon D3200 18-55mm kit lens on automatic lol.


clel miller said:


> I still have not even developed my two rolls of film yet, but.......
> I think #4 is the "keeper".
> Also quite good is #1...would have been a bit better if the girl was slightly more of a silhouette, or if her face was a bit more obscured.....less profile.
> The building/street scene is what winds the clock for me, not the person.
> ...


----------



## clel miller (Aug 24, 2015)

Oh...OK.....I'm an idiot. Whenever I see Black & White, I always think film.
I do not even own a digital camera...so I was impressed that you could hand-hold a Canon/Nikon, with maybe 400 film, and take those pictures.
They are still very nice frames, and I still think #1 and #4 are very good.


----------



## Th0r4z1n3 (Aug 24, 2015)

That's probably the best compliment that you could have given me! I LOVE the pre-digital aesthetic, and the thought that these could "pass" for film is a HUGE compliment.


clel miller said:


> Oh...OK.....I'm an idiot. Whenever I see Black & White, I always think film.
> I do not even own a digital camera...so I was impressed that you could hand-hold a Canon/Nikon, with maybe 400 film, and take those pictures.
> They are still very nice frames, and I still think #1 and #4 are very good.


----------



## MRnats (Aug 25, 2015)

1 is my fave. It has a great feel to it that I can't explain. My only suggestion is leveling it a bit.


----------



## wyogirl (Aug 25, 2015)

Ok, for #1:  do some burning on the sign so that its legible. And maybe some minor dodging in the shadows. 

#2 is the best but could benefit from dodging the model a little. 

#3 the streetlight being so much brighter than the model, draws the eye in the wrong direction. 

#4 could afford to be straightened a tad. 

It's a fun set and you utilized the available light wonderfully. Now you just have a little work to do in post.


----------

